# New here



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Howdy,

I found this site by a google search. Its nice to have found a forum that is hay and forage related.


----------



## Alfalfa Farmer (Apr 16, 2008)

Glad to see you found the site. I agree it is nice to find place for hay folks. Where you from?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by.







This site is starting to take off.

HHH


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm from North-Central Illinois. This is quite the site. We bale all small squares but I would like to bale some round to sell in the future. Here's a pic of what I pull. Its a John Deere 336 with a thrower.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Glad to have you hear. I also hope this site takes off. That's a nice looking outfit you got. How do you like the pan thrower on the JD. I have never run one, just belts on NH or CIH. Anyways, look forward to hearing more from ya.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the pan thrower vs. the belt thrower. There are less moving parts, it seems to be easier on the bale. Also you can bale on the ground if you have to by just pulling a lever to disengage the thrower.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

I like the combo!









Never had used a thrower either. I currently stack on wagons. Lookin at Kuhns accumilator real hard.

We did try out a used NH 658 baler this past week. I liked it real well. Most of my customers prefer 2nd thru 4th cutting. I am thinking of round baling first cuttin if I can find some dedicated customers. I have one beef producer who will even load them out of the field right where we drop em.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We have a big demand for small squares here because there are a lot of horse people who can't handle the round bales. There are a couple guys that bale round but its mostly large and small square


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome 4020 man. Best, Mike


----------

